# Isb Big Brew Day



## crozdog (27/3/07)

OK ISB'ers, 

I haven't run this past the MRS yet, but it shouldn't be a drama (I hope) cause she works on Saturdays.  I'm proposing to host a big brew day at my place on behalf of ISB May 5 as part of the global big brew day (details here)

The purpose of this poll is to see who wants to come along, get some numbers on the volume we'll need to make & also get an understanding of what it is that we might make.

So let me know who's interested & if you want a cube. Don't forget to checkout the formal Recipe details here or post your suggestions.

The West coast have planning underway already. 

I'm going to be sorting out the big mash tun soon, so we can up the volume from our December effort  

MALES, HAGS & HILLFOLK also welcome.

beers

Crozdog


----------



## Stuster (27/3/07)

Definitely up for this one.

Not sure about getting a cube. I guess it depends on the recipe. I'm not really sure I'd want to do the BBD recipes. Just not really what I want to make in the next while.



> I'm going to be sorting out the big mash tun soon, so we can up the volume from our December effort



Good to see that the pitifully small 42kg brew day is behind us and we can move on to real quantities.


----------



## redbeard (27/3/07)

Who voted they had enough beer stock ??!? hmmm

i voted partigyle but dont really mind. a belgian or ipa or ... bock 

might need some room in the shed for some sleep overs croz ... !


----------



## mikem108 (28/3/07)

You know I'll be there and the beer I'm after! 

Shall I enter it in a few contests later in the year 

PS, got a couple of spare cubes to donate. Just PM me if you want one


----------



## Duff (28/3/07)

crozdog said:


> MALES, HAGS & HILLFOLK also welcome.
> 
> beers
> 
> Crozdog



Thanks Crozdog. The Hills Brewers are also doing the Big Brew Day here at my place on the Saturday. So far we have about 6 or 7 coming around with their rigs to do some serious mashing. I'm planning on a double, Doc is thinking about it as well, Gerard_M is brewing a double of Firkin Bolter, Phrak is demonstrating the BIAB, Petesbrew is doing a partial or first mash and Jazzafish and Thommo are bringing their rigs. Hopefully we may get a couple more as well.

Should be a great day with lots of beer, lots of grain and the BBQ running :super:  

Cheers.


----------



## crozdog (28/3/07)

redbeard said:


> might need some room in the shed for some sleep overs croz ... !



LOL, can always move the camper trailer out into the lane like Gerard suggested at the last meeting B) 



> You know I'll be there and the beer I'm after!



That'd be something dark malty with almost no hops wouldn't it? h34r: 



> Thanks Crozdog. The Hills Brewers are also doing the Big Brew Day here at my place on the Saturday.



No worries Duff, Sounds like you guys are going to have a top one! :beer:


----------



## floppinab (28/3/07)

Can't make it Phil, Saturday is kids sport day. That said the boys will playing just round the corner on Brighton Road so I might try to sneak off for half and hour and pop in.


----------



## oldbugman (28/3/07)

I'll be there. 

Just hope I havent screwed up my dates and I need to work, but if so I'm sure I can work something out.


----------



## mikem108 (28/3/07)

Bring your NASA Luke we will need all the fire power we can get!


----------



## Stuster (28/3/07)

Looks like a different recipe might be the go then. Any suggestions? Something dark? Something hoppy? h34r:


----------



## oldbugman (28/3/07)

mikem108 said:


> Bring your NASA Luke we will need all the fire power we can get!



Will do


----------



## Stuster (28/3/07)




----------



## redbeard (28/3/07)

something hoppy ? - yeah


so should we have a list of whats needed & what peeps can bring ?

in this thread or isb emails ?

nb - stop pickin on DJR's burner, not everyone likes a screamer !?!


----------



## DJR (29/3/07)

1KG of hops, come on i know we can do it


----------



## crozdog (29/3/07)

Ben, considering how much hops we used in december, I reckon 1kg is possible  

I also think we should look at doing a partigyle so we can get 2 different brews with different levels of bitterness. That way ewe can keep more happier  

So what do we wanna brew? I know there is always "interest" for an APA, but what about something different? Partigyle ideas include APA/Irish red; RIS/Stout; APA/goldy. I'd like to keep the grain bill pretty simple eg 1 bag of this, half a bag of that & a quarter of a bag of something else.

So lets get out thinking hats on & float some ideas

Philip


----------



## DJR (29/3/07)

How about an Imperial Pilsner (malt liquor!) /Kolsch partigyle for something different? Would just have to be 80-90% pilsner, 10-20% wheat for the grist, bit of vienna malt if we want, dead simple.

Other ones i can think of

Weizenbock/Dunkelweizen

Tripel or Belgian Golden Strong/something pale around 1.045 OG (Kolsch, Blonde Ale, Saison, etc)

US Barleywine/pale ale


----------



## crozdog (29/3/07)

I like the sound of "Tripel or Belgian Golden Strong/something pale around 1.045 OG (Kolsch, Blonde Ale, Saison, etc)"


----------



## Stuster (29/3/07)

I'll keep plugging the dark beer angle.  

How about a robust porter and brown ale parti-gyle?
Or Russian Imperial Stout and Dry stout?

Keeping away from hops and dark beers, we could do a Wee Heavy with a Scottish ale.


----------



## Trev (29/3/07)

A Wee Heavy and a (insert whatever here) gets my vote!

But then, so does an English Barley Wine and a traditional Small Beer.

Trev


----------



## oldbugman (30/3/07)

crozdog said:


> I like the sound of "Tripel or Belgian Golden Strong/something pale around 1.045 OG (Kolsch, Blonde Ale, Saison, etc)"




I'm with croz on this one.


----------



## barls (30/3/07)

OldBugman said:


> I'm with croz on this one.


this does sound good ill try to get there if work doesnt get in the way, if not ill jut get the girlfriend to drop a cube over if im away with work at the time. i jut put the golden ale on tap that we did last time.
plus the forum has been blocked at work so can someone email me whats happening at [email protected]


----------



## laurent (12/4/07)

Me too.



OldBugman said:


> I'm with croz on this one.


----------



## Stuster (15/4/07)

Almost my only memory of yesterday's pub crawl  is that we agreed on the Tripel/Blonde ale parti-gyle. The big day is getting closer so could anybody who wants a cube drop me an email (pm me if you don't have my email) saying what size cube you have and whether you want some tripel or blond.

I've had some thoughts on the recipes and if you want to help work on it, I can email you back the recipes as they stand.

Looking forward to another BIG brew day. :super:


----------



## crozdog (16/4/07)

Stuster said:


> Almost my only memory of yesterday's pub crawl  is that we agreed on the Tripel/Blonde ale parti-gyle. The big day is getting closer so could anybody who wants a cube drop me an email (pm me if you don't have my email) saying what size cube you have and whether you want some tripel or blond.
> 
> I've had some thoughts on the recipes and if you want to help work on it, I can email you back the recipes as they stand.
> 
> Looking forward to another BIG brew day. :super:



LOL,

I remember a conversation that went something like "all we need is a bag of Pils".....

i'll take 1 of each. I have a spare 15 & 25l drum.

Crozdog


----------



## barls (22/4/07)

im definately in now ill see you all there


----------



## DJR (23/4/07)

I'm back from the NT as of last night - to celebrate i had a bottle of my new batch from the last meet which is pretty good!

Stu can you email the recipes - i was thinking along the lines of 95% Pils, 5% Wheat. For a Duvel style we need some dextrose but that can be added in the fermenter. I wonder how much hops we need?


----------



## Stuster (23/4/07)

Can anybody who wants a cube and who hasn't emailed/pm'd me yet contact me soon (before Wednesday at least)? That way we can get the recipes finalised and the grain ordered. Looks like it's going to a monster though. At last count it looks like we're going to be brewing 240L of sweet, sweet wort.

Also, if anybody has some B Saaz just hanging around waiting to be used could you contact me. Need more hops! :lol:


----------



## DJR (23/4/07)

Stuster said:


> Also, if anybody has some B Saaz just hanging around waiting to be used could you contact me. Need more hops! :lol:



No problem there filling in the missing quantity from my freezer


----------



## oldbugman (23/4/07)

Well the 450grams from Craftbrewer came this week.


----------



## Stuster (23/4/07)

Great. I was counting on that, but we need more. More lovely hops!

_* Add satanic laughter sound effects here.*_

In fact, hop crisis averted due to DJR and his incredible hop stockpile. :super: 

Recipe seems good. Just waiting for any stragglers for cubes and then I'll post it.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (24/4/07)

Guys I'll be comming to this meeting, I am sure that stusters desperate to get rid of that 62.5kg's of grain his been hanging on for me..... - Sorry Stu!

And DJR have all the hops came in yet?

Cheers guys.


----------



## Stuster (24/4/07)

DrewCarey82 said:


> I am sure that stusters desperate to get rid of that 62.5kg's of grain his been hanging on for me..... - Sorry Stu!



Oops. All gone sorry Ben.


----------



## mikem108 (24/4/07)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Guys I'll be comming to this meeting, I am sure that stusters desperate to get rid of that 62.5kg's of grain his been hanging on for me..... - Sorry Stu!
> 
> And DJR have all the hops came in yet?
> 
> Cheers guys.




Too late I think thats the grain we're using for the Big Brew Day :lol:


----------



## DrewCarey82 (24/4/07)

I hope you saved me a cube lol!


----------



## Stuster (24/4/07)

What do you want?


----------



## DrewCarey82 (24/4/07)

My grain, are you serious its been used?


----------



## Stuster (24/4/07)

No, it's still safe, though I did have designs on it for the brew day. If you're coming along, I guess we can't use it for that.  

Did you want a cube? What beer? What volume?


----------



## DrewCarey82 (24/4/07)

Cheers for hanging onto it so long been having one of those periods ATM where everythings chosen to go up that creek without a paddle!

Saving me jumping back and reading all the thread what beers are you doing mate?

Also do you need any hops particularly, goldings, Cascade or Amarillo I have a tonne of them ATM.

Cheers.


----------



## Stuster (24/4/07)

Tripel and blonde ale. We're set for hops I think.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (24/4/07)

I'll grab a cube of the Tripel if thats okay man, all lagered up ATM, and be interested to try a genuiene belgium rather than what I call a belgium beer.

Cheers.


----------



## DJR (24/4/07)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Guys I'll be comming to this meeting, I am sure that stusters desperate to get rid of that 62.5kg's of grain his been hanging on for me..... - Sorry Stu!
> 
> And DJR have all the hops came in yet?
> 
> Cheers guys.



That was about 6 weeks ago they came in - still in the freezer, i'll bring them on the day


----------



## DrewCarey82 (24/4/07)

No worries mate.

Also does anyone have a couple of kilo's of Carapilse they'd be interested in trading or selling?


----------



## ernieg (30/4/07)

G'day ISB fellas, 

Are newbies welcome to these gatherings? If so, anything I can bring? 

Thanks in advance,

Ernie


----------



## Stuster (30/4/07)

ErnieG said:


> G'day ISB fellas,
> 
> Are newbies welcome to these gatherings? If so, anything I can bring?
> 
> ...



Definitely welcome. No need to bring anything, except beer. :beer:


----------



## crozdog (30/4/07)

Guys,

Got the monsta tun sorted yesterday!!!!!  :super:  Stu it seems to "only" leave 8l as deadspace but I got almost 5l more out by tipping it up. Dunno if I'll attempt that with almost 60kg of grain  

Ernie G come on down. Just bring some brews, If you don't have any of your own that you wanna share or get feedback on, bring something nice either from a domestic micro or some foreign "craft"/traditional brew. There are food joints around the corner for when we get hungry.

If you haven't got the address PM me or look it up on the big brewday site (site#187)

I reckon we kickoff about 11 like we did last time. I'll be putting some water on before that so we have it ready to go.

Crozdog


----------



## DrewCarey82 (30/4/07)

Hey Buddy.

Can you PM your address?

Cheers.


----------



## crozdog (30/4/07)

I've bought a pack of wyeast 1388 & will get it going on the stir plate ready for the weekend. If anyone wants some if you could contribute a $ or so it will split the cost between us. 

It will work well for both the Golden Strong/tripple & the blonde. Here is what Wyeast say:

1388 Belgian Strong Ale Yeast. Classic yeast for style. Robust flavor profile with moderate to high alcohol tolerance. Fruity nose and palate, dry, tart finish. Flocculation - low; apparent attenuation 
73-77%. (65-75 F, 18-24 C)

Let me know who wants some.

Thanks Crozdog


----------



## oldbugman (30/4/07)

Crozdog, I wouldnt mind some yeast.

on second thoughts mind just fermenting my 20L and I'll be round to keg it in a few weeks  /joke


----------



## DJR (30/4/07)

I was thinking of doing my Golden Strong Ale with some Edinburgh ale yeast - WY1728 or WLP028. Supposedly Duvel started out using that yeast, McEwan's strain. Will be good to compare the finished product. Anyone want some of that if i get some?


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (30/4/07)

Crozdog,

I'll go some yeast too. I'll pay $$.

Guys, I am bringing along a friend from Canberra to check out some AG brewing.

EB


----------



## crozdog (30/4/07)

OldBugman said:


> Crozdog, I wouldnt mind some yeast.
> 
> on second thoughts mind just fermenting my 20L and I'll be round to keg it in a few weeks  /joke




You should be aware that I not only charge a lot for value adding activities like fermentation, but I have a high taxation rate as well  B) By the time you came round to keg, you'd probably only need a 9l keg :lol: 

look forward to seeing you there


----------



## barls (30/4/07)

i could go some yeast mate looking forward to seeing you there, ill even bring some beer


----------



## DrewCarey82 (2/5/07)

Guys how much will the cube set me back just so I know how much to have on me?

Cheers.


----------



## Stuster (2/5/07)

Ben, still working on the exact cost etc etc, but it should be under $15.  

You getting a yeast too? If you (or anybody else) wants some 1388 yeast, drop Crozdog a pm and for a buck or two some beautiful Duvel yeast will be yours.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (2/5/07)

Will do mate, havent got any suitable yeasts so will have to grab one as I want the belgium to be all that it can be. - "Just Married"


----------



## Barramundi (2/5/07)

ill take some yeast if there still some available philip , do we need any equpment for the day i can assist with a 50 litre mash tun and a 50 litre boiling pot if needed, my burners owner needed it back so i cant help on that front *LOL*


----------



## crozdog (2/5/07)

Ned,

no worries about yeast.

Between Stu, Craig & myself I think we've got pots & burners sorted.

See you on Saturday


----------



## Barramundi (2/5/07)

i figured youd be right for cooking impliments, but it never hurts to asks ...


----------



## DJR (3/5/07)

OK see you down there early on Sat. Got my Scottish yeast going crazy on the stirplate last night. Must remember to do a scotch ale and use up my Peated malt 

For the benefit of others i'm giving away some yeast samples that are taking up space in my fridge door. Going cheap (free). One each of only...

Wyeast 2565 Kolsch - Philip
Wyeast 1728 Scottish - Mike
WLP036 Dusseldorf Alt
Wyeast Pacman/US56 blend - Luke
WLP565 Saison

Sorry Philip, no WLP036/US56 blend this time, hope you propagated some yourself :chug:


----------



## crozdog (3/5/07)

DJR said:


> OK see you down there early on Sat. Got my Scottish yeast going crazy on the stirplate last night. Must remember to do a scotch ale and use up my Peated malt
> 
> For the benefit of others i'm giving away some yeast samples that are taking up space in my fridge door. Going cheap (free). One each of only...
> 
> ...



Hi Ben, 

yeah I have some of that 36/56 blend - Yum! Can I put my dibs on the 2565? I've been wanting to do a Kolsch for a while.

I have Octoberfest, Southern German Larger & a few others if anyone is interested.


I want to mash in about 11, so anyone who has gear or wants to help crush nearly 60kg grain, come over around 10. I'm going to put water on to heat about 9:30 to ensure we have plenty ready to go.


----------



## floppinab (3/5/07)

Ahem,.... if any of you want a break from activities on Sat. you're more than welcome to join me, 500 odd m from Phil's place down Brighton Ave. teaching 60 odd 5 - 9 year olds the great game of Australian Rules (I'm looking at you Barra)  

Otherwise I'll try and pop away for half and hour or so and see how you're going.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (3/5/07)

Blasphemy!

Game should be banned in this state.


----------



## Stuster (3/5/07)

Just a thought everyone. This might be a good time to calibrate our thermometers. If everyone brings along the thermometers they use to test mash (or water) temps then we can see how well they agree and maybe correct a few (probably including mine :unsure: ).

Sure that's wise, Gav. Remember what happened last time you popped in to one of Phil's big brew days.


----------



## floppinab (3/5/07)

Stuster said:


> Sure that's wise, Gav. Remember what happened last time you popped in to one of Phil's big brew days.



Well, this is a little bit scary.......... as soon as I posted on this thread I get a call from the wife, boy is injured at school sport, not sure how bad, it's a wrist. An hour later @ the docs, x-rays required, half an hour later @ x-ray we have ourselves a greenstick on the wrist and it's off to Cantebury Hospital yet again!!!!!!


----------



## Stuster (3/5/07)

floppinab said:


> Well, this is a little bit scary.......... as soon as I posted on this thread I get a call from the wife, boy is injured at school sport, not sure how bad, it's a wrist. An hour later @ the docs, x-rays required, half an hour later @ x-ray we have ourselves a greenstick on the wrist and it's off to Cantebury Hospital yet again!!!!!!



 :blink: 

Sh*t. Amazing. The power of ISB. Seems like brewing and family don't mix. :lol: 

Hope it's not too bad a break.


----------



## Barramundi (3/5/07)

floppinab said:


> Ahem,.... if any of you want a break from activities on Sat. you're more than welcome to join me, 500 odd m from Phil's place down Brighton Ave. teaching 60 odd 5 - 9 year olds the great game of Australian Rules (I'm looking at you Barra)
> 
> Otherwise I'll try and pop away for half and hour or so and see how you're going.




funnily enough gav , i was reading this thinking (before i saw my name) does any one other than me (and you of course)
give two knobs of crow shit about the best game in the country ??... 
sorry to hear about another trip to the hospital though ....


----------



## oldbugman (3/5/07)

Barramundi said:


> funnily enough gav , i was reading this thinking (befiore i saw my name) does any one other then me give two knobs of gota shit about AFL ??



Love AFL

:super:


----------



## Barramundi (3/5/07)

good gear bug man , if i dont already know you , youll have to introduce yourself on saturday, if i do know you im not putting you and you onscreen name together....


----------



## crozdog (4/5/07)

floppinab said:


> Well, this is a little bit scary.......... as soon as I posted on this thread I get a call from the wife, boy is injured at school sport, not sure how bad, it's a wrist. An hour later @ the docs, x-rays required, half an hour later @ x-ray we have ourselves a greenstick on the wrist and it's off to Cantebury Hospital yet again!!!!!!



Gav,

does this mean you're now free on Saturday & be able to drop in?  h34r: 

Sorry i just realised you're in a position of responsibility which extends beyond the immediate family. :unsure: Anyway hope to see you if you can.


----------



## mikem108 (4/5/07)

Barra, you still want that computer?


----------



## floppinab (4/5/07)

crozdog said:


> Gav,
> 
> does this mean you're now free on Saturday & be able to drop in?  h34r:
> 
> Sorry i just realised you're in a position of responsibility which extends beyond the immediate family. :unsure: Anyway hope to see you if you can.



And the other two lads are still healthy and will be doing their duty for the team Sat. morning. Still hoping to drop in though.

Gav.


----------



## Barramundi (4/5/07)

mikem108 said:


> Barra, you still want that computer?




yes please mike !! almost forgot about that myself ... cheers'


----------



## Barramundi (4/5/07)

does anyone have a spare cube i could borrow, both of mine are full at present and i dont see me having the time to empty them before tomorrows proceedings ....


----------



## redbeard (4/5/07)

sure, spare cube for the afl luvver. might need a clean thou


----------



## DJR (5/5/07)

Cheers guys for the good day and the good brew. I still can't believe that the MOAM (Mother of All Mashtuns) survived and produced a pretty good efficiency. Hopefully that wood will provide some extra flavour 

Looking forward to the pictures being up!

60kg of grain in a single batch...


----------



## Barramundi (5/5/07)

Yep, as always a great ISB brewday/meet , well done to the recipe creators and those involved in getting it all together ,other brew organisations will be wanting to hire that mega tun im sure ....

looking forward to the next one already !!!



oh and does anyone know where i can get a few grams of armarillo hops LOL !!!! (last time i promise)


----------



## oldbugman (5/5/07)

Highlights of the day.


----------



## Duff (5/5/07)

Nice gumboots Redbeard :huh:


----------



## Stuster (5/5/07)

Great Big Brew Day. Big thanks to Phil and co for hosting the day. Everything went well. Vast quantities of wort made, brewing chat done, brewing timers stuffed up, and of course beer drunk.  

Yep, Craig's boots definitely were the highlight of the day, although La Chouffe so easily could have been. :lol: h34r: 

60kgs of grain done and dusted. To good fermentations, gentlemen. :beerbang:


----------



## Barramundi (5/5/07)

Duff said:


> Nice gumboots Redbeard :huh:




regardless of the look they were proven to be a good thing when someone wearing thongs was jumping around like a grasshopper in a mortien factory when he forgot to close the tap on his cube and sent boiling wort towards his toes .....


----------



## oldbugman (5/5/07)

Stuster said:


> 60kgs of grain done and dusted. To good fermentations, gentlemen. :beerbang:



What was the final numbers on volume, I seem to recall 120-130L of the big beer.


----------



## Stuster (6/5/07)

Pre-boil there was 180L of golden strong, and 180L of blonde. Final volume into cubes was around the 300L mark.


----------



## mikem108 (7/5/07)

Thanks to Phil for hosting. My wort is already bubling away in the fridge, decided to use a lager yeast for it as I had just racked a beer and had a nice big yeast cake. Can't wait for a side by side tasting of what these worts end up as


----------



## DJR (7/5/07)

Mine's going already with 1728 Scottish at about 15C, tasted pretty good from the fermenter. Diluted mine a bit and still got 1064 OG


----------



## mikem108 (7/5/07)

Isn't it time for some more photos so we can begin the "our brew day was bigger than yours thread"


----------



## floppinab (7/5/07)

mikem108 said:


> Isn't it time for some more photos so we can begin the "our brew day was bigger than yours thread"



And in particular to display the the mighty MOAMT!!!!! :super:


----------



## /// (7/5/07)

mikem108 said:


> Isn't it time for some more photos so we can begin the "our brew day was bigger than yours thread"



yours might be bigger, but the IBU's is the original ... ;-p

Sounds like you all had a tops day.

Scotty


----------



## crozdog (7/5/07)

mikem108 said:


> Isn't it time for some more photos so we can begin the "our brew day was bigger than yours thread"


Check em out here


----------



## oldbugman (7/5/07)

hahah I just remembered.

MR AMARILLO


----------



## Stuster (7/5/07)

Great photos. :super: 

Although I do have a bit of a neck ache now.  :lol:


----------



## DJR (7/5/07)

Maybe next brewday we can incorporate 2.5kg of Amarillo and 2kg of Cascade.... I know a very cheap source


----------



## Barramundi (7/5/07)

i vote that someone who shall for the time being remain nameless get his ISB handle changed to MR AMARILLO, all those in favor say aye !!!


----------



## DrewCarey82 (8/5/07)

Quite amusing hahaha.

Hey also does anyone know if my hops ever turned up??? A tad sad they went missing from right out of my esky.....


----------



## crozdog (8/5/07)

AYE!


----------



## DrewCarey82 (8/5/07)

Ya found em?


----------



## Barramundi (8/5/07)

i think he was more voting in favor of the name change ....


----------



## DrewCarey82 (8/5/07)

Oh.


----------



## Barramundi (8/5/07)

better you start gettin in contact with some AHB admin types to make the change , i see a few aye's on the way.....


great pics too crozdog , although perhaps next time you could work them right side up ??


----------



## DrewCarey82 (8/5/07)

Contacted admin.


----------



## redbeard (8/5/07)

AYE! 

:super:


----------



## redbeard (8/5/07)

AYE !! Denistone it is me hearty ! :beerbang: :lol:


----------



## DrewCarey82 (9/5/07)

Guys checked with Pint of Lager and unfortunately they only change names under exceptional circumstances.

So u's will have to stick to paying me out at brew meets about it unfortunately.


----------



## redbeard (9/5/07)

AYE ! This PoL needs to walk tha plank. changing yur name to MR AMARILLO is very exceptional ! yar, phaps a bottle o AMARILLO rum might change her mind !!


----------



## DrewCarey82 (9/5/07)

Too true. 

Unfortunately I am moving soon, so I'll be trying to get through as much of my stocks as possible!

Much rather transport empty's then fulls.

So I'll be Mr Amarillo for a while yet.


----------

